# the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty



## DEvent (16. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
ich benutze Archiva mit einem selbst signiertem Zertifikat. Es hat alles gut funktioniert, nur jetzt bekomme ich mit maven diesen Fehler:

[INFO] [ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.5:deploy (default-deploy) on project fdsanalysis-gui-parent: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact com.globalscalingsoftware.fdsanalysis:fdsanalysis-gui-parentom:1.11.1 from/to globalscaling.com (https://globalscalingsoftware-projects.com/archiva/repository/globalscaling.com/): Error transferring file: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty -> [Help 1]

Ich habe bereits mein Zertifikat zum Java-Keystore importiert:

/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-1.6.0.0/bin/keytool -import -alias globalscalingsoftware-projects.com-1 -file globalscalingsoftware-projects.com.crt -keystore /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-1.6.0.0/jre/lib/security/cacerts

Das habe ich früher so gemacht und es wurde alles korrekt gemacht. Nun bekomme ich aber diese Fehlermeldung. Ich habe auch schon Google bemüht, aber niemand hat eine Lösung für mich.

Was ist also falsch?

Ich benutzte die Java Version:

OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.2) (fedora-58.1.10.2.fc15-i386)
OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)


----------



## DEvent (17. Jun 2011)

Das Problem war, dass ich eine ~/.mavenrc hatte und die hat einen Eintrag zu einem truststore:

export MAVEN_OPTS="$MAVEN_OPTS -Djavax.net.ssl.trustStore=javakeystore.jks -Djavax.net.ssl.trustStorePassword=password"

Ich habe aber die javakeystore.jks in ein anderes Verzeichnis verschoben (zusammen mit vielen anderen Dateien und Verzeichnissen) und habe die .mavenrc ganz vergessen. Einfach den Pfad aktualisieren und schon geht alles wieder.

Ich wünschte, maven oder java würde mir eine vernünftige Exception werfen, wie z.B. eine FileNotFoundException oder eine Meldung wie "keystore not found".


----------

